# Fanart and people who hate it



## Aleu (May 15, 2013)

So, I'm a fanart freak. I love seeing artist renditions of characters from books, movies, tv shows, games, etc. Most of the works I do are probably going to be in this category.

Now, I've noticed that there is a burning hatred for fanartists in the general community and I have to wonder why that is. I mean, yeah there's the copyright grey area but is that really a just means to question their talent/integrity? I'm not talking about tracing or whatever but just an artist who just draws what they love no matter the talent.

So for those that dislike fanart, why is that? Is it that you question the artist's ability to come up with something original? Is it because you think they only do it to gain popularity?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

People who hate fan art are stupid. 

They are all "If it's not an 'Original Characterâ„¢' Its styuuuuupid"

When the 'Original Charactersâ„¢' they use are practically just photocopies and recolors of every other god damn fursona out there.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 15, 2013)

If I was an artist I would love fanart. It's a dream of mine to create characters that touch people's souls just like the ones I grew up on. 

I bet those fanart-haters drew pics of their favorite cartoons/book heroes. I've even found inspiration in some old pokemon fanart. 

To all the haters I simply say "Bitch, pls"


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

I think the reason why it's not as widely accepted by others is due to the "possible" reason that competing artists, who, according to them, work very hard to create new content, get passed over for someone else that in some respects, traces, or cheats. Maybe not trace, in this case, it's just that there's a wide range of art already available for x_character, or y_character, and so it's very easy to learn how to create that character, or imitate it, without having to build a new one from scratch.

In other instances, it's not the artists, but the people who view the art. Some people say that it's not really that original, and that others who do it are just looking for an easy buck. Others complain about quality.

Here's the way I see it though: if you like to, draw it. Fuck the haters, everyone loves something, and has to start somewhere.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2013)

It depends on the fanart. 










http://arvalis.deviantart.com/art/Charizard-331684789





Oh nightmare fuel, I love thee




The above is awesome.

















Vapid fanart is just mimicy of a TV show without showing any real artist integrity of being able to show your own vision people will usually bitch about it if done in large amounts. Basically Mary Sue characters or people just dependent upon the same gimmick. Kinda like how Snapesnogger got popular but really it was cute or ok for a while but got old really quick.


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

I'd only contend that while those examples are fucking amazing, of the majority of those who do complain, they're usually being aimed at people who don't make high quality art like that. You can peruse around the FA main site for examples because I can't actively search for art based upon discussion/amount of comments for drama snooping. Some people don't like Disney characters, or MLP:FIM, or Kid's Cartoon Characters like the animated series Gargoyles or some such, and I've experienced some backlash for it elsewhere.

You can find these tacky sort of politics everywhere.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

I see where you're coming from though I see a lot of angst in particular towards Sakimichan on Deviantart. Her fanart is some of my favorites, most notably this one of Princess Mononoke.

DJ88 I've found does both. She adds in her own style as well as something that looks straight out of the movie.
http://dj88.deviantart.com/art/Rainbow-Dash-251343799
http://dj88.deviantart.com/art/Scar-Firey-156002503

I just find it weird that i don't hear much annoyance from DJ88 even though her Lion King stuff is way closer to the Disney style while Sakimichan's is, well, always her own.


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

^Good God, wow. Art up there is fantastic.

So, I've given my awkward 0.02 cents, and now am off to DeviantArt. ...>.> ... to look at pictures. and stuff.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2013)

I think a lot of the angst comes from the Same doll face syndrome. There's a problem with a lot of artists where they draw the same kind of face on every character. What makes a character interesting are the nuances that make each person different. Someone could have a longer nose, heart sheaped face, etc... They're so overly pretty to a point I can see why people reject it. It's not that they're ugly, but I think she could stand to draw some characters that don't look like they came out of a JRPG. Draw some old people ... I know fantasy likes on the young and beautiful, but like Game of Thrones a lot of the most interesting and entertaining characters aren't the pretty ones. Like Olenna, she's an ornery old lady, you got a midget, and a woman that's too butch. All interesting and diverse. So I can see why the flak over someone who has shown very good talent at painting but lack of diverse subject matter.

Now the second person, I think people allow the closeness of looking like the original, but as you can see that person can clearly show different subjects and not just copying Disney. 

http://dj88.deviantart.com/art/Chick-Sketches-289467898?q=gallery:dj88/41439230&qo=1

You can see there's some experimentation with the faces. 

You can see she's doing different subjects not making everything a doll 
http://dj88.deviantart.com/art/Sketch-Dump-6-13-11-212963212?q=gallery:dj88/41439230&qo=2


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

I can see that, especially with one regarding her Full Metal Alchemist pic. I mean, yeah it was great but Ed's face just...didn't seem right to me at all.


----------



## Teal (May 16, 2013)

I fucking love fanart.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I can see that, especially with one regarding her Full Metal Alchemist pic. I mean, yeah it was great but Ed's face just...didn't seem right to me at all.



Bit girlish for me. I don't mind bish men, but not all of them are. 

This  http://sakimichan.deviantart.com/art/My-Valentine-285156418?q=gallery:sakimichan/72469&qo=55 strikes me as interesting.

But after a while I can't look at the gallery cuz I get depressed by the lack of Ethnic diversity too. Sure she drew Mulan and Pochahantas but no men of color, and most of the men are girly.  And when you see 100000012301010 artist doing it, it just gets tiring.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

There are bish men, yes. Edward (at least to me) is not. I guess that's why I was 'meh' about it.

I never really take note of ethnic diversity. Now that I go through the gallery, huh you're right.

Kinda reminds me of people that voice dislike of Thomas Kinkade. Yeah, his art is great but it's just...the same thing really aside from his Disney stuff.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2013)

Kinkade sold out to "pretty" 

It's not that he wasn't a capable painter http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.com/2011_09_01_archive.html

Kinkade was also a hypocrite 

http://www.correntewire.com/christi...rinates_on_winnie_the_pooh_figure_while_drunk

Dunno if his alcoholism and sexism was a result of him selling out and ego took over or it was already there


----------



## Taralack (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Now, I've noticed that there is a burning hatred for fanartists in the general community and I have to wonder why that is.



Wait, really? In the furry community or in the artist community?


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 16, 2013)

I kind of have this feeling that professional artists frown on fanart just for the sole fact that it isn't 'original'. I kind of get that people are encouraged to create their own ideas, but I find a lot of inspiration drawing characters that are reinterpretations of things I admire than creating something on my own.

My personal gripe about fanart is what someone mentioned above- that sometimes its just copying characters, down to the artstyle, not really improving or adding anything new and interesting. What I like about fanart is how an artist handles it, shaping it to their own individual visions, putting it through their own personal filter and creating something new but recognizable.

Edit: 
After looking at the galleries, I want to add its probably the same knee-jerk reaction many people get towards those who are incredibly talented, who see it as a waste on talent on subjects they feel doesn't justify or measure up to it, one being fanart, the other being porno. For the artists in question, this matters very little, but somehow viewers think they should be going on to doing more of these grandscale illustrations than say these little portraits or pin-ups.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> I kind of have this feeling that professional artists frown on fanart just for the sole fact that it isn't 'original'. I kind of get that people are encouraged to create their own ideas, but I find a lot of inspiration drawing characters that are reinterpretations of things I admire than creating something on my own.



Not exactly true because if you work in comics for example, you pretty much will be doing "fan art" I know artists hired by companies because of their fanart. 

A lot of outrage I have noticed are people who make it a business to sell fanart (and not working for the company) like people who go to cons and all they're selling is a ton of prints and other stuff without even mixing it in with their own original artwork.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Kinkade sold out to "pretty"
> 
> It's not that he wasn't a capable painter http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.com/2011_09_01_archive.html
> 
> ...


Given that Kinkade was a Christian, I am NOT surprised that he'd be a hypocrite. Still love his works though, feel free to judge.



Toraneko said:


> Wait, really? In the furry community or in the artist community?


More the non-furry community.
It'd be strange and hypocritical if the furry community disliked fanart given all the Sonic/Crystal/Renamon porn :V


----------



## RTDragon (May 16, 2013)

Actually the dislike of fanart in the non furry community is justifiable considering how ridiculous fanart has gotten and this includes cartoon character with their original character. (Especially if it shows up often on the front page.) Hence general art sites. Also can be one of the reason terrible art blogs and tumblr exist.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2013)

People get upset over anything. If people cry about others doing their stuff on a computer over a canvas, I'm not surprised some people get angsty over fanart.


----------



## ArthisLanguine (May 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> People get upset over anything. If people cry about others doing their stuff on a computer over a canvas, I'm not surprised some people get angsty over fanart.


This is so true.


----------



## mapdark (May 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So for those that dislike fanart, why is that? Is it that you question the artist's ability to come up with something original? Is it because you think they only do it to gain popularity?



I personally don't HATE fanart. But I like it when an artist can come up with their own material once in a while. And I imagine that to some people , an artist gaining popularity by riding on the coattail of a popular series can be seen as annoying and oppotunistic.


----------



## Zydala (May 17, 2013)

I think the most annoying thing about fanart (for me) is that people can doodle really stupid two-second pictures of a popular character and get 5000 favorites while someone who works on their own project for years might never have anyone care

To be fair there's a reason for that; you can relate to fanart and your own passion for something more than you can someone else's passion, but to the artist/writer it can be still frustrating haha.

I don't mind fanart, I'm just not someone who draws a ton of it or wants to be known for it. But I think unique interpretations and expressions of your love for something can be really inspiring in and of itself!


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2013)

There is a con where one artist's alley looks like fucking Wal-Mart. Shiny Desu. All 3/4th view all fanart. Nothing original. Same shit sold for several years now.


----------



## AkaPANDA (May 17, 2013)

Hating fan art? No way. 

Take Touhou for example; without fanart, Touhou probably wouldn't have such a huge fanbase.

And besides, I couldn't think of any better way to express your love for a character!


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 17, 2013)

(You might hate on me for this ) I see fan art like musicians doing covers (ignoring business-lead mainstream pop monster artists), usually done out of respect or admiration , or even in tribute to the original, intention can be good, results can better, worse, or even abstract to original. 
The fan art I find on here and other places is usually top notch though. It's nice to see what inspires some people.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2013)

AkaPANDA said:


> Hating fan art? No way.
> 
> Take Touhou for example; without fanart, Touhou probably wouldn't have such a huge fanbase.
> 
> And besides, I couldn't think of any better way to express your love for a character!




Who?


----------



## AkaPANDA (May 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Who?



;-; ;-;

Ya know, that game where magical girls fight by throwing projectiles (name of the genre is danmaku if I remember correctly) at each other. The game is really addicting (and stressful), you should check it out.


----------



## RTDragon (May 17, 2013)

Wikipedia explains it  better http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touhou_Project Basically it's one of the more popular bullet hell shooters.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2013)

Ok, back to neat fanart.


----------



## InSaneJoker (May 30, 2013)

I like fanart, I'm not one to hate it. The only thing I don't like about fanart is when people start creating obscene artwork that's nothing more than a fantasy for fans, like pairing up couples that never existed (Snape and Harry or something weird). It bothers me when people go draw really neat characters that the author / artist spent time creating, and then undoing all of that work to fit with the "fans" wet dream. Making it for a joke is one thing, but I guess fanart bothers me most when people do this. 

I rather not see my favourite childhood stories / characters butchered. I'm not going to go 'OMG YOU SHOULDN'T DO THIS', to each their own, but I think this is one of the reasons why people hate fan art. I don't do it often myself, more out of I'm afraid I may not do the character justice, but in the past I have out of complete admiration for the character.


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 2, 2013)

I just like looking at pictures ^_^ As far as fan art goes, I like the _Prequel_ fan art.
I would show you one but I keep getting an "invalid file" error whenever I try to upload one. It is a png so it should work... oh well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2013)

unwisedragon said:


> I just like looking at pictures ^_^ As far as fan art goes, I like the _Prequel_ fan art.
> I would show you one but I keep getting an "invalid file" error whenever I try to upload one. It is a png so it should work... oh well.



Don't upload, you link it. If its NSFW and you don't mark it and embed it into this thread I'mma ban you.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 2, 2013)

While we are on this subject this video is related since there's legal reasons for the fanart hate. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBsTUjd910&feature=share&list=PLGOtcMuXAn5s5wUXcy9Z8QE126VjRIHy3 It's a very long video but it does explain reasons.


----------



## Kailombax (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen this hatred too that you speak off. I'm a big fan of fan art. I mean, I love seeing original art more but fan art is totally fun to see. I love seeing the artists' take on the character(s) they are drawing. 
I draw both fan art and original art but the thing with my fan art is I don't draw what's current at the moment (MLP, Adventure Time ~I honestly never got into this show~, etc.)


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 3, 2013)

Arshes: Thanks for warning me  I'm new to this whole forum thing.


----------



## dezimaton (Jun 5, 2013)

Personally, I'm indifferent to fanart but I know some people who dislike it. because it gains so much more attention than their original work. and there's a misconception that if it's not "original", you're not being as creative since the character is already designed and developed. sometimes its a simple jealousy thing. people want to be noticed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 5, 2013)

dezimaton said:


> Personally, I'm indifferent to fanart but I know some people who dislike it. because it gains so much more attention than their original work. and there's a misconception that if it's not "original", you're not being as creative since the character is already designed and developed. sometimes its a simple jealousy thing. people want to be noticed.



No there are actual legitimate reasons people who hate it. Like people going to cons and selling a bunch of the work like fucking Walmart.

Language Warning (in video) - seriously these guys show up at the major cons every year taking up half the artist alley sometimes. Everything is 3/4ths view mostly facing the same god damn way. I'm hard pressed if they have learned to draw some fucking feet. 

[yt]9huZ6Buw21U[/yt]

Years later....


http://i44.tinypic.com/9uaqn8.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/90zjm8.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/lwohs.jpg







And they are pretty despised for it. I don't think it's jealousy but it hurts how artists are perceived. That people only care about making money off other people's intellectual property in mass amounts. There wasn't a single original piece of work at their table - certainly haven't from the times they've showed up at the con. They also crowded out other artists for table space by cross selling stuff at different booths.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow same face syndrome everywhere. And it's shiny desu too @w@
Seriously dodge and burn tool abuse on top of it.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2013)

dezimaton said:


> Personally, I'm indifferent to fanart but I know some people who dislike it. because it gains so much more attention than their original work. and there's a misconception that if it's not "original", you're not being as creative since the character is already designed and developed. sometimes its a simple jealousy thing. people want to be noticed.


I can't say that would work for fanart of books.
Personal favorite from a fantastic book. *melts*
Some Watership Down


----------



## dezimaton (Jun 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


>


i was originally thinking of the usual fanart you see peppering sites like dA, tumblr, facebook. though...

oh my god. THOSE PEOPLE. THOSE PEOPLE. I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT THEIR "FANART" HAHAHAHAH. I remember seeing them taking up not only spots in the artists alley, but also multiple booths in the dealer's room/goods areas. Yeesh. Do they even sell much. because the hate's gotta get them eventually(or not?)



Aleu said:


> fanart of books.


almost forgot about fanart for books.(those are wonderful!) I don't see a lot of it compared to stuff for TV shows, cartoons, video games, etc and it's a shame. I've felt this trend where people are reading less, but it might be that i'm not looking in the right places. ehhhhh


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess because it's easier to do fanart of a TV show or movie or what-have-you because you can already see what they look like.

with books, it's almost all up to interpretation

...which come to think of it is sometimes weird because in the book, Good Omens, I don't think there's a single mention of the angel Aziraphale wearing glasses yet he almost always is in fanart. I guess you can't escape the stereotype of bookworms have glasses ;^;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 5, 2013)

I actually have a greater appreciation for novel bbased fanart than regular fanart. Look how many furries ask for picture reference to draw someone's character rather than go off descriptions. 

In various art schools designing works around a book or fairy tale is often done to help for portfolios. 

If you find the book  A Skillful Huntsman, it shows 4 artists making concept art related to that story.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2013)

It bothers me when people ask for picture references only but I can understand where they are coming from because some just...really aren't that descriptive. As for me, I try to use both pictures and description when I commission someone.

Hnng now I have an overwhelming urge to draw fanart of some obscure book. Blarhajrhakha


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2013)

I have nothing against fanart, a lot of it is pretty great. Can't say I'm really into drawing it much these days though aside from Pokemon and some interspersed doodles here and there. 


Arshes Nei said:


> Look how many furries ask for picture reference to draw someone's character rather than go off descriptions.


I can only think of a few reasons why. Either the description is really vague or confusing, or it's extremely long and still confusing. So just giving someone a picture and saying "draw that" is a lot easier and faster. 

Unless of course, the description is literally a fox wearing a t-shirt and blue jeans.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> I can only think of a few reasons why. Either the description is really vague or confusing, or it's extremely long and still confusing. So just giving someone a picture and saying "draw that" is a lot easier and faster.
> 
> Unless of course, the description is literally a fox wearing a t-shirt and blue jeans.



I'm aware of the reasons already. 

That's the thing though, we're supposed to create the pictures, basing a picture off another picture who already did the work...is kinda meh. Of course its easier if someone did the work for you, it's better for you as an artist to learn how to draw out more information from the person you're working with.


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> Unless of course, the description is literally a fox wearing a t-shirt and blue jeans.


 What kind of fox?


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm aware of the reasons already.
> 
> That's the thing though, we're supposed to create the pictures, basing a picture off another picture who already did the work...is kinda meh. Of course its easier if someone did the work for you, it's better for you as an artist to learn how to draw out more information from the person you're working with.


It's only meh if you take it line for line. It's what you do with the picture you're given that makes it not meh.
Not to mention some of the only pictures you have of a character are really vague themselves. Which lead to some really interesting interpretations of said characters. 



Teal said:


> What kind of fox?


The gay kind :v


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> It's only meh if you take it line for line. It's what you do with the picture you're given that makes it not meh.
> Not to mention some of the only pictures you have of a character are really vague themselves. Which lead to some really interesting interpretations of said characters.



Someone drew a dragon only based off descriptions.

Someone drew that "fursona" (from people who could not draw it) based off a description. 

So basically it's already acknowledged it's easier but again that's what helps artists learn. You're going to run into clients that cannot draw. That's what we're here for.


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> It's only meh if you take it line for line. It's what you do with the picture you're given that makes it not meh.
> Not to mention some of the only pictures you have of a character are really vague themselves. Which lead to some really interesting interpretations of said characters.
> 
> 
> The gay kind :v


 I've drawn from description before. Sure it's easier with a visual ref but it's not necessary. 


The fox thing was showing that you can't be vague. Is it a red fox or an arctic fox? Maybe a fennec fox?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2013)

Some more arts







Cersei Lannister






Eddard Stark


----------

